# Shelter Of Some Sort, Portland? 05/08



## underitall (May 18, 2008)

We found this on the way back from another explore to the RNAS at Portland.
Theres 2 parts to it. And here Flash Earth link but its change a bit, and I cnt find the EXACT location.

Heres the first one.

View inside.






At the end, there was a long ladder, going up to the surface, ver similar to a ROC post, with a hatch arm lever too.





And heres the hacth, but we couldnt raise the hatch open using the lever, so we went up top and opened it, and closed it when we were done.






Heres number 2. (And sorry about lack of quality, I didn't set up my tripod)

The main room at the beginning, with 4 benches (Better built than the ones in the park!) with plaques on 3 of them, one saying something like "In loving memory of ..... a Surgeon and...". This area almost looked like a aiting room of some sort?





Interesting machinery, looks like an air filter/pumping machine, not sure.










Through the first doors into the next area.





This reminded me of a morgue table.





The last room, with tiled flooring unlike th others, and some sort of drain to the right-hand side. It also features 2 wash hand basins, which made me think it could of been a surgery or morgue. There is/was another door leading past here, but its been bricked up, but where theres a will, theres a way!





Thanks for looking, Tom.


----------



## sheep2405 (May 18, 2008)

I really like this place, good work.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 18, 2008)

great stuff, hope u can find out more about it


----------



## tonyque2 (May 18, 2008)

Interesting looking place this but really not sure what its purpose would have been. I'm sure someone will know though. Lots of interesting places on Portland - my daughter lives at Weston


----------



## Rockie (May 18, 2008)

Excellent Tom. I hope to get down to Portland again soon, will have to check it out.


----------



## King Al (May 19, 2008)

Cool find, Strange place that, like the benches and the air filter/pumping machine thing


----------



## Foxylady (May 19, 2008)

That's a weird one! Interesting stuff.


----------



## Engineer (Jun 21, 2008)

*Portland Shelter.*

Anyone know what this is in Portland, fort?

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.565481&lon=-2.432567&z=18.7&r=0&src=msl

Edit, looks like a fort, forget I asked.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 21, 2008)

Not sure what kind of shelter it is or what it was used for, but i really like it. Different to other shelters I've seen. Like the morgue or surgery room, and the wooden seats. Excellent find.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Engineer (Jun 21, 2008)

*Portland Shelter.*

The description of the tiled room with a drain sounds like some sort of decontamination shower? (pic does not load for me).
The electrical panel with that appears to be "Keepalite" on the nameplate looks like standby battery lighting, (Chloride Batteries trademark). All of this added together with the air filtration system makes it a pretty sophisticated shelter.
Some sort of casualty receiving shelter?


----------



## underitall (Jun 28, 2008)

Engineer said:


> Anyone know what this is in Portland, fort?
> 
> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.565481&lon=-2.432567&z=18.7&r=0&src=msl
> 
> Edit, looks like a fort, forget I asked.




Hi, sorry about the late reply, thats an Amunation and Accomodation Unit according to Geoff Kirby, and I saw some oeple looking at it the other day.

And Engineer, thanks for the info, ill go back there some time, and get some better shots of it all.


----------



## Engineer (Jun 28, 2008)

*Portland shelter.*

Thanks for the info, I'll have to get down that way.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Oct 24, 2008)

A nice sledgehammer would do the trick there Tom, Id love to have a go. Engineer, that is a gun battery and magazine, access is possible, theres several doorways, only one is open, the rest are breeze blocked up. Sledge hammer job again! The only problem is lugging it round there and not looking dodgy!
Been up to much round there lately Tom? Im still itching to get down again.

EDIT: I know this is an old thread, but here's a link to the building you were on about, Engineer.
http://http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5164&highlight=portland


----------



## krela (Oct 24, 2008)

DigitalNoise said:


> A nice sledgehammer would do the trick there Tom, Id love to have a go.



Are you saying that you would love to commit criminal damage on someone elses property?


----------



## DigitalNoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Nah, I would never mean to imply that!


----------



## underitall (Oct 24, 2008)

DigitalNoise said:


> Been up to much round there lately Tom? Im still itching to get down again.



Nope, nout all at mo...I might be heading back to the Underground Naval Headquarters again soon hopefully, and just let me know if you come down, and ill show you around.
I might have another walk down the port too, out on the breakwater, near the UNHQ, because theres a few nice old building there.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry too keep bringing these portland threads back out of the archives, but being an ex portlander i have a great interest and knowledge of the area.

this exppolre is part of the old underground hospital that was part of a shelter/hospital used during the war, i think looking at the photos and the hatch way you only got into part of it although the place isnt teribly big inside, hence the need for the tiled floors and wash facilities for hygeine ect


----------



## underitall (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi again WB.

Thanks for the info.
I do know of another hatched entrance, that has been smashed open, but am yet to venture to see what it's like, when I do, you'll find out.

Thanks again,
Tom.


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 8, 2009)

if theres anything about Portland WB doesnt know, its not worth knowing


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks sam lol. tom if the grilled doorway is to the left of the mound as you look at it, then thats the main enterance into the place, it was quite secure when i looked about 6 months ago. but when you mention "undeground hospital" you think of somthing of some size but its actually only as big as the mound that you see.


----------

